# FS: custom 10g stand / 90g aquarium



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all,

It has been a while since I have been on the board. I thought I would start here though to try and find a good home for the following two items.

1. Custom built 10 gallon stand and hood. I built this several years ago and used it on a few different setups. It is made out of 1/2" red oak plywood and solid red oak trim, and has a medium brown stain (the pics make it look more red than it really is). The hood has a hinged top. The base has a removable front face plate. A standard 10g aquarium slides in from the back of the base. The hood just rests on the top trim of the aquarium. The dimensions with a 10g aquarium inserted are: 23 5/8" H (tall) x 22 1/4" W x 11 1/2" D (front to back). This unit can set on a counter or table. I will also throw in a separate stand that I used to make it entirely free-standing. It has a stained top, similar to the cabinet, and a wrap around fabric skirt. The skirt is attached via velcro and can be replaced. See pictures below. Asking $100 for all.














(click images to enlarge)

2. Custom built 90 gallon aquarium. This was NOT built by me. It was built by Armando and his crew at Planet Aquariums in Dallas about 2-3 years ago. He was evidently a builder for Oceanic for a number of years. It is very well made. Good clean seams and all. It is made from standard aquarium glass, not starphire, and has the standard 90g dimensions (48 x 18 x 25). It has the nice custom trim of the older Oceanic aquariums. It does have a center brace. It has never been filled with water. There is no top or lights included. Asking $200.














(click images to enlarge)

Thanks! Ashly


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

Bump. Lowering the 10g setup to $75. Lowering the 90g tank to $175 (oh, and I do have the lids for the 90g, but no lights).

Thanks!


----------

